# Angel?



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

just looked at this photo i took today, of a budgie being an angel... and i love the expression on Onyx's face, and i thought i just had to share...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a beautiful capture!


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW! Excellent pic, well captured! I love the tiel and other budgie in the background too


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, what a nice pic. If my 'tiels see one of our budgies coming at them, they're not thinking 'angel'....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Onyx looks like he's checking out that blue budgie!  Nice pic!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

verry nice pic


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Neat  The other budgie looks like he could be thinking, show off


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol, yeah Onyx is still clipped for training, and its actually the flying budgie he is looking at, every time a budgie flies past him, he death stares it for all he's worth!
he is only 3 years old, but having lived those 3 years in a tiny cage at a pet shop, has made him a 'crotchety old man'


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, that's a stunning photo!

Yes the other budgie and 'tiel in the background look like they're thinking it's a show-off!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Onyx's expression is so funny, and it is such a great capture !


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ha ha onyx's face is so cute!! and the budgie really does look like an angel!


----------

